# Help



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Meltonc said:


> I have a new compound bow I do t know how to site it in I'm 14 years old it a diamond ifaanit eage


I have a FREE Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows you can read. The Guide will give some basic info.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Much more than just basic info there.

DK


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Alan's guide is great, it's definitely worth the read. 

For sighting in, "chase the arrow with your sight". This means that if your arrow is hitting high, raise the sight. Hitting low, lower the sight. Hitting right, move the sight right. Hitting left, move the sight right. In other words, move the sight in the direction of your misses. 

Start this process close to the target. It's easy to lose arrows doing this. I lost one today while sighting in.


----------

